# refining potassium hexclorolplatinate



## auprospector5150 (Jun 7, 2018)

:mrgreen: I have about eighteen pounds of potassium hexclorolplatinate and am willing to make it worth someones time if they can tell me how to extract the platinum out of it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 7, 2018)

Send it to Lou.

Dave


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2018)

That’s a lot of platinum to have in that form.

What did this originate from?

Lou


----------



## auprospector5150 (Jun 10, 2018)

I purchase it from a lady who got it from a self storage which she had purchased through an auction I believe.


----------

